# Germany Jobseeker Visa



## santhoshkphb (May 29, 2014)

Dear All


I am in to retail field from 11 years and now i am working as assist store manager.
I am applying for Germany job seeker visa.
if anyone knows how will be the job opportunities in Germany retail field and any one who applied same visa please let me know the details and wither German language is mandatory or English is sufficient or not please.
Need valuable info please.

Regards
Santosh Kumar


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

I would not think English alone is sufficient. What kind of retailer job do you have in mind?
Do you have a university degree? I assume at least. 
Did you see?

Jobseeker’s visa
Since 1 August 2012, foreign graduates with a German or other recognised university degree or a foreign degree comparable to a German degree will be eligible to enter Germany to seek employment. Holders of a jobseeker’s visa may stay in Germany for up to six months to seek employment whilst in the country. To obtain a jobseeker’s visa, applicants must simply furnish proof of their university degree and that they can support themselves for the duration of their planned stay. While seeking employment, jobseekers are not permitted to work, whether on a self-employed basis or otherwise.


----------



## bcol (Feb 2, 2015)

How early can one apply for a jobseeker visa? Is it the same as other visas (90 days prior to entering germany)?

Thanks


----------

